# Need some advice!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that Vito is all mine, I can finally start getting into dog sports. I'm completely new at this but am interested in Agility, Rally, and Obedience.

Vito has a solid foundation of his basic commands (sit, down, stay, down stay, heel, come, etc.). We have been through 2 formal obedience classes. He needs work on his recall and heel now that I'm not using a choke collar anymore. 

He is 9 months old. Does anybody have some great websites/advice I can read to educate myself? Are there anything specific I should be teaching him at 9 months? I know he is too young for jumps, weave poles, etc. He's going to be getting in another obedience class asap.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When I took my first agility class with Danny, he was just over a year old. The jumps aren't really jumps, they are about 12" off from the ground. The weave poles are not really weave poles, I can't really explain what they are, but we just got the dogs used to walking through in a straight line with the poles on either side. What I am trying to say is, there was nothing that would be hard on their joints.

But, if he hasn't gotten his CGC, I would have him do that first. It buys you time, but also a lot of agility places in my area would not take dogs who did not have their CGC. That's why that was the first class I took Danny to. He was 11 months old when he started.


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

My suggestion, if you want to get involved in competition obedience, is to purchase a few of the books that are available! One of my all time favorites is entitled "Competition Obedience: A Balancing Act" by Adele Yunck and the late Judy Byron. It is a big red book and it gives very good instruction, including training philosophy. This is one of the better ones in my opinion!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

For agility there are lots of things you can teach young! Obedience is a very good start. You can also teach targeting and nose touches. Watching a local agility class can teach you a lot. As well as help you decide if you like the trainer.

We also took an intro to dog sports class at our local humane society when My girl was about 5 months. Some agility trainers in our area also offer classes tailored to puppies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't suggest any specific books, but IMO the key to ALL dog sports is working on getting your dog to focus on you regardless of what's going on around you. You can start with a simple "watch" command, and work up from there.
Another good thing to teach is impulse control. Our trainer here is real big on that. It means the dog can NEVER just grab what he wants, it has to come from you. She begins by holding treats in each hand, holding the hands out at about arms length, where the dog can't reach the treats. Most dogs will make some attempt to get the treat. SAY NOTHING, don't give a "watch" command. But AS SOON as the dog looks at your face, GOOD BOY! and give him a treat. Keep working that until he no longer even looks at the treats in your hand, just looks at your face. Do it with toys, too. Try it in different locations. You should be, eventually, able to put the treats on the floor and the dog won't even LOOK at them, will just look at your face.
It's a great foundation for ALL dog sports!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Auenk9 said:


> My suggestion, if you want to get involved in competition obedience, is to purchase a few of the books that are available! One of my all time favorites is entitled "Competition Obedience: A Balancing Act" by Adele Yunck and the late Judy Byron. It is a big red book and it gives very good instruction, including training philosophy. This is one of the better ones in my opinion!


I train at Adele Yunck's facility! She is awesome. I do mostly agility but I did take some obedience from her and LOVED her approach. I must confess I have not read her book...yet, but I will bet it is a good one. She has others out too. One I think is called "The Art of Proofing" and the other one the name escapes me.


----------

